# crypt flowering submersed?



## shikari (Aug 16, 2010)

This is for all you crypt experts,I just planted some crypts in my 75g tank,I got these from Wire Fox Terror(Excellent plants and a nice lady),Today i see one of them sending out a spathe,I thought crypts flowered only emersed.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

they don't only flower out of the water, sometimes they do send out spathes when under. my usteriana constantly flowered during spring and early summer, most spathes opened under water but a few made it out of the 75 (large crypt) i also have blixa aubertii and different anubias flower under water. there is another thread from just a few days ago of a crypt wendtii that also threw out a spathe, he did move the plant up higher so it could open properly above water. you should post a pic of yours to share...


----------

